# Let's see your cakes!



## Tiff

Pictures of what you'd like, or a picture of what you are ordering or have had! :mrgreen:

This is ours:

https://x98.xanga.com/60cf6150c5c30275405302/m219496923.jpg

DF doesn't like fondant, so we're doing a buttercream cake. The only thing that will be different is there won't be any roses on the top of the cake, and we have our own cake topper that isn't a monogram. :mrgreen:


----------



## booflebump

I am having a round, 3 tier fruit cake, with ribbon and brooch round the middle tier with a very personalised cake topper :thumbup: It's a surprise though! x


----------



## honeybee2

This is ours. We are having this black lace around it instead of the silver ribbon.
 



Attached Files:







CF_sup_oct-nov08_171_jpg_e_d28a5fb0168e4316ef0bae1aa3444c23.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 1









LingerieMonth-LaceDetail.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisa84

We will be having a cupcake cake with personalised toppers made as me and my OH are both big football fans and support different teams so will be having the half wedding attire half footie shirt toppers done. It's a way we can personalise it and he can get his love of Burnley in :)


----------



## MrsB30

This is ours! We had it made by a lady that does it just in her kitchen, she did a GREAT job (I think) And it was the best cake I have ever had! It was vanilla cake with mocha filling between layers and then the bottom tier was banana cake with chocolate filling! YUMMM!!!! 

I am framing my cake topper too they were better than I had expected them to be!
 



Attached Files:







_DSC7644.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kirsti

Mine is 3 teir ivory with red polka dots and a rose on top and on the bottom sitting down is me oh and kids in icing figures :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LesleyP

This is what I'd *like* my wedding cake to look like, although instead of the black ribbon and flower, it will be dark red ribbon and a dark red flower to match my dress.

Oh, and I shall be making it myself :happydance:

https://static.cakeinabox.co.uk/images/cakes_final/wedd000074.jpg


----------



## twiggy56

Havent totally decided but I love this cake...front runner right now!

Thinking 2 tiers of sponge and one of chocolate cake...would have loved 4 tiers but iv already got a sweetie buffet and also wanting cupcakes on the table too so think all that plus a 4 tier would be slight overkill :haha:
 



Attached Files:







filigree-rose-wedding-cake.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lauren-kate

Something like this one but OH's mum will be making it, and the flowers will be a different colour.
https://www.weddingmagazine.co.uk/images/cakes/Cakes%20with%20flowers/CF_sup_oct-nov08_341.jpg


----------



## Mynx

I'm not allowed to see my cake because my OH's sister is calling in a favour she's owed from a cake maker and she wants to keep it a surprise! All I know about it is that it'll be a vanilla sponge in one tier, chocolate in another and itll follow our crimson and cream theme... oh and we're having a cupcake tower type thingie for the evening lol!


----------



## GypsyDancer

mm this thread is making me hungry :icecream: 

all your cakes are lovely x


----------



## princessellie

im having a cupcake tower and a cake on the top tier, im making 50 chocolate cupcakes with hot pink sparkly buttercream on top, black polka dot cases and a black fondant heart to stick in the buttercream, then the top tier im having white one tier with black and pink fondant polka dots and a bride and groom cake topper, oh and a black ribbon around the cake and a massive trailing bow :D
 



Attached Files:







cupcake,glitter-061f16997ca3b3366039a803d6ad3546_h_thumb.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0









blackpolka.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









gothic-cake6.jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 0









!CFfM!o!!2k~$(KGrHqJ,!j!E1Mj,S8oHBNVR!2tv-w~~0_12.JPG
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## divershona

this is my cake, except we are having red instead of purple :)
 



Attached Files:







cake 2.JPG
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









cake 1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

This is my cake.

I bought the sponge cake pre-made from M&S £70 for the whole thing :thumbup: bargain.

I then bought the seperator from eBay and bought the ornament to go in the middle too. I then changed the ribbon on the bottom of the cakes (M&S was cream) and I arranged it all myself :D Oh and I bought the topper on eBay :thumbup: x
 



Attached Files:







K & C030.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11









K & C031.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









K & C032.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Timid

I'm considering having a Croquembouche !!

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1801/images/1801_MEDIUM.jpg

Haven't sorted it yet - eek!

Tx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

divershona said:


> this is my cake, except we are having red instead of purple :)

thats stunning hun!!! it would break my heart cutting a cake that looks so gorgeous xx


----------



## Arlandria

I want something similar to this, which I am making myself..

[url=https://blog.pinkcakebox.com/fall-wedding-cake-2006-11-25.htm][img]https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake1246.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## honeybee2

o Im hungry!!!


----------



## divershona

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> this is my cake, except we are having red instead of purple :)
> 
> thats stunning hun!!! it would break my heart cutting a cake that looks so gorgeous xxClick to expand...

thanks :) i was having a quick google for wedding cakes and found that one and was like WOW thats what i'm having!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

timid- im getting hungry just looking at yours!!! Cassandra- thats beautiful!


----------



## EstelSeren

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=410486&id=683615384&l=c89ca328e4
There are photos of my cake here! 2 through 9 (just the cake) and then 42 through 53 (us cutting the cake! I think there are so many here because it took about 15 minutes!)!
The top 2 tiers and the one off the stand were fruit and the bottom tier on the stand was vanilla sponge! It's delicious and we have a tier spare to have on our 1st anniversary next month and another for the naming ceremony of our 1st child! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Arlandria

Aw, Beca thats so sweet :) One year already, congrats xx


----------



## Heidi

This was our cake, it was Cream sponge on the bottom tier and chocolate sponge on the top (not a fruit cake fan). I wish i get to eat more of it!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/136.jpg


----------



## MissCherry15

I have already been deciding everything even down to the cake. i know the cake i want made has never ever been made before, id try explain it but i dont think anyone would understand me. but ive found that the cake is going to cost about £4000 itself
!!!
so i then priced out how much it would cost for me to make it, £100 !!

im making it myself lol

if anyone feels like asking about it, i will try and explain but mine is oing to be only half cake lol and they are going to be lots and lots of mini cupcakes x


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo i'd be interested to know about it hun! :) I make cakes, so if you need any tips or advice XX


----------



## MissCherry15

Cassandra said:


> Oooo i'd be interested to know about it hun! :) I make cakes, so if you need any tips or advice XX

 I basicly want to create a dress cake, where im getting a shop underwear manikin and creating a dress on it made of icing and then most of the skirt is to be cupcakes. its hard to explain. ill find my design and scan it up sometime. that hard part will be creating a realistic looking dress and part skirt from icing :/

tha cakes are just going to be cupcakes no biggy but the dresses bodice is going to be alot of icing scuptured etc.... its gonna take alot of practices :(


----------



## Arlandria

something like this, but made more to look apart of the dress?

https://media.cakecentral.com/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/77079/Carolyns_Cakes_7862cc.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Just searching a few:

WOW!
https://www.eatmywedding.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/242110026-dc-cupcake-picture-by-the-martha-show.jpg.pagespeed.ce.N6nC1LeTyz.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

https://xa7.xanga.com/a6df84f232732275623238/m219652764.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This was ours. It was fruitcake (we had no choice because it was made by my husband's boss as a gift) and the little one on the side was sponge (although our reception venue LOST IT! :grr:)
 



Attached Files:







17133_551753369971_31000002_32080068_3954471_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Arlandria

:o They lost your cake!!!

Looked lovely by the way x


----------



## MissCherry15

Sadly hun they were nothing like the pics :/ 

erm ill put some pics up to show what ill be using idea's wise and the manikin i will be using aswell x

The pics show the manikin, the dress style,/corset style... unsure atm, the dress will be a similar version to the last image but the rest of the length of dress will be cupcakes on a stand like the ones shown.... when i have drawn it out properly i will upload a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







rgshort2.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2









cupcake-tower2.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 1









MFT081_450H_METAL_FEMALE_TORSO.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 1









2008112837704.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Arlandria

Very intrigued x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cassandra said:


> :o They lost your cake!!!
> 
> Looked lovely by the way x

Thanks :) And yes, it was a bad bad venue. Basically bashed them to everyone afterwards :lol:


----------

